# Any Liberty fans



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Or am I the only one? I think Adubato needs to go. He has no idea on how to use and develop younger players.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

I am not a Liberty fan but if I was, I would be calling for Richie's head. I have simply never been impressed with what he has done with the team.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Im a liberty fan. I agree with the bothof you. I think its because of Richie that the Libs never won a championship.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Isn't that enough to get you thrown out of Houston, being both a Liberty and Comets fan?


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

iM BOTH LIBERTY AND COMETS FAN ALSO GR! I LIKE T- SPOON THATS THE ONLY REASON WHY I LIKE THE LIBERTY!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Isn't that enough to get you thrown out of Houston, being both a Liberty and Comets fan?




lmaoz! no. we aren't even rivalries anymore.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, that isn't the impression I have... Once you have a rivalry, it shouldn't go away just because it has been a few years since you met that team in finals.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, that isn't the impression I have... Once you have a rivalry, it shouldn't go away just because it has been a few years since you met that team in finals.




Tell that to Van Chancellor. He's the one who said it during the season. Im just repeating what coach said.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Then you just confirmed it... the Liberty is consider a rival to the Comets.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I dont think its a big of a rivalry like it used to be! The sparks and the Comets on the other hand........


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Gym Rat</b>!
> Then you just confirmed it... the Liberty is consider a rival to the Comets.





::shrugs shoulders:: Yeah well...


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

heh... I consider the NY-Houston thing to be a rivalry... at least those in NY would think so even more strongly I assume. The any team- LA sparks rivalry is even better though

Stuart


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

The LA / Houston Rivalry is the best, no doubt. But we may find that rivalry fizzles a little now that there is finally a Champion of the League that isn't Houston or LA. I still LOVE to remember some of the good scuffles that Tina Thompson and Lisa Leslie had. These two are good friends off the court, played college hoops together and try to KILL each other on the court. 

Back to the topic at hand, I am sure NY still has a HUGE distain for Houston and the rivalry lives... Doesn't everyone in Houston dislike all LA and NY teams? Heck, doesn't everyone that doesn't live in NY or LA dislike all teams from NY and LA?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Back to the topic at hand, I am sure NY still has a HUGE distain for Houston and the rivalry lives... Doesn't everyone in Houston dislike all LA and NY teams? Heck, doesn't everyone that doesn't live in NY or LA dislike all teams from NY and LA?


No. Well atleast i dont. I like the liberty...and sparks when we're not playing them. The Lakers and Knicks on the other hand...


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Well atleast i dont. I like the liberty...and sparks when we're not playing them. The Lakers and Knicks on the other hand...


I can't STAND any team from NY or LA. WNBA Included.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

i forgot about the clippers. i dont like them either. as far as the liberty and sparks goes....Theresa and Lisa are two of my top 15 favortite players.


----------

